# resin blanks



## bonus41 (Feb 17, 2013)

hello,

I'm wanting to practice fursuit heads, so I can make fursuits when Im older. In 2 years I will be 18 and I hope to use fursuiting as my main money maker. I have troubles in work places due to an anxioty disorder... I really enjoy making fursuits espically the heads. Only problem I only made a handful of heads, and I really enjoy using the resin.

I used Monoyasha's small k9 blank, jawset, eyes and tongue. It worked out really well. I was wondering if there are any cheaper resin blanks out there. Its just that I want to practice on as many heads as possible, and she how they hold up, and to see if I can make any improvements.

I'm selling things I thought i never would just to get more funds, I've been selling some of my Sony AIBO's and pleo's. 

Thanks for helping me out


----------



## Teal (Feb 17, 2013)

The only cheaper ones I've seen where very low quality.

I looked in your gallery and you are going to need improve a LOT more if you want to take comissions.

You have to have a large fanbase if you ever want to have suit making as a full time job.

Also you have to makes sure you know what materials to use and not use, you don't want to end up injuring a client.


You say you have an anxiety disorder, does this affect how you interact with people online at all?

Here read through this (at least the negative ones) http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fursuitmakerreviews/
It'll give you some ideas of what not to do.


----------



## bonus41 (Feb 17, 2013)

I didnt know i had a gallery.. :/

Since I only made 2 heads, I know there is alot of room for improvement. This is why I'm trying to save up and buy as many practice heads as possible. I bought a premade head to observe other peoples work, but all the seams are glued, so there isnt much to learn since I never glue seams.

I noticed Salty puppy has some resin blanks. But i dont know the quality....

The reason why i want to make fursuits is beacuase I can stay at home and work on them, my anxiety triggers from diffrent places like school, or at a job, it's non exsistent with people online...


----------



## Dokid (Feb 17, 2013)

bonus41 said:


> I didnt know i had a gallery.. :/
> 
> Since I only made 2 heads, I know there is alot of room for improvement. This is why I'm trying to save up and buy as many practice heads as possible. I bought a premade head to observe other peoples work, but all the seams are glued, so there isnt much to learn since I never glue seams.
> 
> ...



Your gallery is your furaffinity page, and I agree with Teal. You'll need a lot more practice and especially with furring and making noses. Not to mention try a big cat or something else other than canine.

Yeah....again with more practice. Make enough heads and if people see something they like they'll start asking if you do commissions. Build up your work and gallery.

You can always ask. She's a pretty chill person and will be happy to answer questions.

Also is it possible for you to get some help for your anxiety? I used to have really bad anxiety with people and I still do but I've learned how to handle it and hold it off. I mean I still have those moments where it's bad but it's mostly under control by now.


----------



## bonus41 (Feb 17, 2013)

I do agree that I need more practice I only been making fursuits for a few months, but I seen most of the tutorials on youtube. Now its up to myself to think of good techniques on sewing/furring. I have been in sewing lessons but I tend to stay away from the machine and sew evreything by hand. I have a bad habbit where my stitches become wider and wider the longer I sew. If I take short breaks i can keep my stitches tight. 

I'm going to buy 1 or 2 blanks when my items sell. I'm going to try monoyahsa's feline blank aswell. I was tending to stay away from cats becuase I dont really like felines but ill give it a try.

I am on medication for anxiety but i like in a little town, there isnt much help for my anxiety and autism...


----------



## Dokid (Feb 17, 2013)

bonus41 said:


> I do agree that I need more practice I only been making fursuits for a few months, but I seen most of the tutorials on youtube. Now its up to myself to think of good techniques on sewing/furring. I have been in sewing lessons but I tend to stay away from the machine and sew evreything by hand. I have a bad habbit where my stitches become wider and wider the longer I sew. If I take short breaks i can keep my stitches tight.
> 
> I'm going to buy 1 or 2 blanks when my items sell. I'm going to try monoyahsa's feline blank aswell. I was tending to stay away from cats becuase I dont really like felines but ill give it a try.
> 
> I am on medication for anxiety but i like in a little town, there isnt much help for my anxiety and autism...



Well anyways, you'll want to do species that are popular. So at one point if you do get commissions expect lots of different looking canines (they're not all build the same of course), felines (both domestic and canine), and even hybrids. Of course if you get to making your own resin bases you'll want to practice sculpting so that you can build anything.

Yeah I have the same problem with stitching too. So I just pace myself. I try to machine sew the major parts and leave my hand stitching to small areas that need it. That way my stitching is nice and tight and my customers receive the best I can offer.

Ah well you might want to have a backup plan in case your fursuit business isn't really working.


----------



## Springdragon (Feb 17, 2013)

If you're going to make fursuits for a living, I highly recommend casting your own blanks and parts. It's not that difficult, and it will be much cheaper than trying to order them from someone else. Plus, you can customize them to your own needs and own style. 

All good suitmakers know how to sculpt because they know what that object is supposed to be. However, casting takes up a lot of space and a large initial investment for supplies, so it's generally not worth it unless you are going to make a lot of suits.


----------



## Teal (Feb 17, 2013)

You shouldn't make them fore a little while and then decide to make it a full time job, it may turn out not how you thought.
Talk to some other suit makers, the business can be a VERY stressfull one, and a lot of suit makers also sell their stuff at conventions.

Being limited to making heads and canines will severely affect your business. Especially if all the canines look too similar.
Casting your own molds if you best bet.


----------



## Purpurn (Feb 23, 2013)

There are other costs that you would have to factor in if you wanted to become a pro at making suit heads. You will need to do more research on faux furs and piles of those furs - you will probably need a good pair of clippers to buzz down fur evenly. You might have to invest in some sort of airbrush or paints. And if you are going to sell online you need to have a really good camera. 

When it comes down to it, most people asking for $900 just for a head don't make all that much off of the finished product when you factor in time and the expense put into the head. (resin blank/fur/paint/appliances[eyes/nose/teeth/tongue/extras] parts for moving jaws, foam etc....) all of that stuff really adds up quickly. You probably won't be able to make a living off of just doing heads - plus what would you do during a dry spell when no one wants to buy a piece off of you (or people don't have the spare cash to do so)? 

You do have time to improve on your work - but maybe you could think of other things that you might be able to do? I have anxiety and I used to work nights at a hotel desk - it was quiet and there weren't many people (you'd get people in spurts and then it would quiet down for hours). I lived in a small town too, but that doesn't mean there isn't another bigger town close by that might have some place that can help you. 

There are VERY FEW people in the fandom who can use it to support themselves easily. I wouldn't hedge all your bets on being able to live off this one thing. :/

-Purn


----------

